# Mansfield general hospital, May 2012



## Sshhhh... (May 22, 2012)

This is a place i have wanted to see for a while but with various reports saying it was quite difficult to get in the 
grounds alone,i was a bit dubious, so i put it in the back of my mind as a, maybe one day. Anyway with a day off work on the horizon and AltDayOut saying lets do Mansfield, i swallowed my fear with a gulp and agreed. What a great decision that was! Me and Alt went with a non member and going blind, with no concrete way of access, we bit the bullet scaling several security fences ever so clumsily and making our way through the rabbit run of fences. Within minutes of doing this we hear a gate clang and rushed into a nearby outbuilding, only to have the security man feet away from where we had just entered. Luckily we had ducked down but i was sure we'd been rumbled, i could see him quite clearly and thought i wasnt well hidden but he left and we made our escape into another part of the building, doors were sealed off in here so we had no way out apart
from the way we had come. We lay low for a while, as we were sure he was still lurking. Half an hour later we 
emerged,clambering into another access point, still wary he may be nearby, we tiptoed our way around. It paid off to remain cautious because when Alt peered around a door he was tiptoeing down a corridor straight towards us luckily we were hidden in the shadows and once again we hid, this time in the cellar! We thought our day here would be a constant game of cat and mouse but thankfully he left and we were able to enjoy the rest of the day unhindered. Eight hours in all.
Getting out of the place though, was almost as difficult and comical as getting in especially when i got my boot stuck in an unsteady security fence while i was perched rather precariously and uncomfortably astride on top! Thankyou Alt for salvaging my foot and my dignity! We headed swiftly down the street to the tune of people banging on windows, resonating in our ears, rather like the sound of applause at our clumsy, unstealthy exit. Virtually unscathed,apart from a few bruises and scratches, we had a very funny,interesting,adrenaline packed day, i thoroughly recommend it!
Unfortunatley due to the circumstances, i didnt get any outside shots apart from one through the window, hopefully i will be forgiven.







Beware of dog poo more like








































Seeing the light




















Mr men










Now lie down and relax





Tea anyone




















Bathtime




















Mr A doesnt like his new slippers





Thanks for looking​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 22, 2012)

awwwwww thats ace!! good one!


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 22, 2012)

Great report  The write up was especially good.


----------



## Silent Hill (May 22, 2012)

Excellent report and fab set of shots. Well worth the effort.


----------



## Bambii (May 22, 2012)

Amazing! Another place to add to my 'to do' list


----------



## flyboys90 (May 23, 2012)

I like the record player not many of them in use now! thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (May 23, 2012)

Mmmm... nice pix Jules! Well done!


----------



## skeleton key (May 23, 2012)

Thats a cracking post and sounds like you guy had great fun too. 

Sk


----------



## strider8173 (May 23, 2012)

just............wow


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 23, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> I like the record player not many of them in use now! thanks for sharing.



Haha, no, cant see many kids wanting one of them for christmas! When i was young my parents had a big wooden thing on legs, the lid lifted up. That make me sound ancient!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 23, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Thats a cracking post and sounds like you guy had great fun too.
> 
> Sk



Thankyou! Yeah we did, would have liked to have been a bit more subtle with the fences but i think security fence and stealthy dont combine!


----------



## kevsy21 (May 23, 2012)

Looks a decent mooch,good stuff.


----------



## perjury saint (May 23, 2012)

Splendid report with LOTS of pics... Like it!!


----------



## wherever i may roam (May 23, 2012)

Very nice indeed... had my eye on this for a while,still havent got around to it...


----------



## mookster (May 23, 2012)

Quality, I loved it here it's one of my top explores of all time


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 23, 2012)

Great report  heard the story's of this adventure sounds as if you have fun .


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 24, 2012)

Good work, looks like a good place this one


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 24, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Great report  heard the story's of this adventure sounds as if you have fun .



Yeah, we did! Had a mooch round that place you and d went to, its very nice!


----------



## leftorium (May 25, 2012)

excellent pictures and perfect processing .. that is how to do HDR.. love the composition of the wheel chairs and the slippers you have a really good eye.

there are some real salvageable gems in there no wonder secca are enthusiastic if a little ineffectual


----------



## PaulPowers (May 25, 2012)

Looks like it's still in a reasonable state 

And I like the post processing


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 25, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Yeah, we did! Had a mooch round that place you and d went to, its very nice!



Yes it is a nice place fantastic decor im thinking third time lucky on the first location, we ll be up next weekend and ll hopefully have my new cam so if you fancy it ,its becoming a ball ache that place im sick of seeing that dog .


----------



## nelly (May 25, 2012)

Stunning photos Sshhhh, and a great intro


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 25, 2012)

leftorium said:


> excellent pictures and perfect processing .. that is how to do HDR.. love the composition of the wheel chairs and the slippers you have a really good eye.
> 
> there are some real salvageable gems in there no wonder secca are enthusiastic if a little ineffectual



Thankyou, much appreciated


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 25, 2012)

nelly said:


> Stunning photos Sshhhh, and a great intro



Thankyou very much


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 25, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Yes it is a nice place fantastic decor im thinking third time lucky on the first location, we ll be up next weekend and ll hopefully have my new cam so if you fancy it ,its becoming a ball ache that place im sick of seeing that dog .



Third time lucky i think! wear your lucky pants luckypants!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 25, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Looks like it's still in a reasonable state
> 
> And I like the post processing



Thankyou very much


----------



## Potter (May 26, 2012)

Great work.

Been in a few times. Trust me, there's more to see still....


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2012)

Potter said:


> Great work.
> 
> Been in a few times. Trust me, there's more to see still....



Thanks and Im sure there is more to see, I believe there is a morgue somewhere in there but we didnt find it.


----------



## Potter (May 29, 2012)

It's off the corridor near the Dandelion voluntary services. Exits to an inner court yard. Morgue on the right.


----------



## neoncity (May 30, 2012)

Your pic's are excellent ! Love the lighting and perfectly HDR'd


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 30, 2012)

you done the place justice, great shots and processing spot on!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 31, 2012)

Potter said:


> It's off the corridor near the Dandelion voluntary services. Exits to an inner court yard. Morgue on the right.



Shame we didnt see it but we hadnt a clue how to get in or where anything was


----------



## begbi (Jun 1, 2012)

what a place


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 1, 2012)

Was a fantastic splore, from the adrenaline fueled start to the relaxed exploration and the high comedy exit as we dropped back to civilisation to the drum roll of irate window banging,
will stick a few up of mine now I got round to doing some 

_Lets Dail M for ..._













































Thanks for visiting us, can you bring us some grapes next time tho ​


----------



## Tinks (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm obsessed with this place.... Thankyou for showing me a little bit more


----------



## dobbo79 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow - fantastic set of shots hun. I love the "peely paint corridor" shot (i have a unhealthy hard on for peely paint haha)

Well done


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 5, 2012)

dobbo79 said:


> Wow - fantastic set of shots hun. I love the "peely paint corridor" shot (i have a unhealthy hard on for peely paint haha)
> 
> Well done



Erm.......ok


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 7, 2012)

Im very jealous! Fantastic shots!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 13, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Im very jealous! Fantastic shots!



Thankyou very much


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fantastic set of images, lovely processing...you have sold it to me!


----------



## Potter (Jun 18, 2012)

I must pop back inside soon...


----------



## MD (Jun 18, 2012)

good work dudes


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 18, 2012)

Potter said:


> I must pop back inside soon...



Haha, thats ace!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 18, 2012)

MD said:


> good work dudes



Thankyou


----------

